

More two-billion-pixels pictures of Everest - heelhook
http://www.planetmountain.com/english/News/shownews1.lasso?l=2&keyid=40419

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4943361>

~~~
heelhook
Yeah, that's why I said "more", that link seems to only point to the one
picture. This one has many many more including pictures from base camp.

~~~
ColinWright
Then obviously I'm missing something, because this, to me, just looks like
blogspam. From the link you've provided I can't find any more images without
going and starting to click about randomly.

Unless that one image at the bottom of the small amount of text is actually a
different, stitched together image of the same place. In which case this could
really do with some explanation.

So maybe I'm wrong, but I honestly can't see anything new about this, given
the existence of the other post. If I _am_ wrong, feel free to provide some
text to highlight why this page is better than, or even different from, the
other.

Thanks.

~~~
heelhook
Click the green squares in the image, those take you to all the other images.
I don't see a way to link to those other images from a URL nor a way to see
all the available images (the first one has 4 squares, but many of those have
subimages not listed on the first one.

In yesterday's link, I didn't see any of those links.

~~~
ColinWright
Ah! Found it! Click not _in_ the green square, but _on the edge_ of the green
square. Finally, a reason to believe this is different from the other
submission.

~~~
heelhook
Yeah. Exactly, on the edge of the square. Awful UX.

